# First Layout



## Mitch59 (Feb 24, 2010)

My first post and my first attempt at a layout.
All second hand Fleischmann track purchased on E bay from Australia, England & Germany. 
Layout 4 x 3
Picture 1 - week 1
Picture 2 & 3 week 4
comments welcome, good or bad.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome onboard, Mitch!

I have a couple of old Fleischmann steam locos and some freight cars. They're "middle class" citizens, but I like 'em.

Did you think about trying to connect your inner loop to your outer loop with a crossover? Might give you a bit more flexibility for switching stock.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A very nice beginning---welcome to the forum, Mitch59!


----------



## sam8940 (Nov 2, 2010)

Very interesting i was just wondering if you have any special theme going on or is it based of of a town??


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard Mitch. Good to see some European N gauge.  There are lots of good N items available, so have fun!


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Welcome onboard, Mitch!
> 
> Did you think about trying to connect your inner loop to your outer loop with a crossover? Might give you a bit more flexibility for switching stock.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about the crossover(s) myself.. but looking good so far!


----------

